# Prime Rib Calendar (My Favorite Smokes)



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2013)

*Prime Rib Calendar: (My Favorite Smokes)*

This isn't a full calendar, but it's a couple pics of each of *My Last 6 Prime Rib Smokes.* *Plus 6 more new ones!!*

The first 8 of these cost me a mere $4.99 per pound at Giant. It's hard to believe anything can cost so little, and taste so good.
Since that, it has gone up as high as $6.98 per pound, and now that we're in 2015, they're even higher priced!!

If you have never smoked a Prime Rib (Standing Rib Roast of Beef), you really should try it. They are the easiest thing I have ever smoked!!!

*UPDATE: Just added two more Prime Ribs to this collection (Today---11-8-2015), making it a total of 14 Smoked Prime Ribs!!*
Hope I'm not boring anybody, but they look & taste sooooo good!!

Enjoy,
Bear



*October, 2011:*








*Plated:*







*December, 2011:*







*Christmas Dinner:*







*January, 2012:*







*Plated:*







*April, 2012:*







*Plated:*







*July, 2012:*







*Plated:*







*August, 2012------Slices---Plate #1:*







*Slices-----Plate #2*







*Plated:*






*October, 2012*







*Plated:*







*July, 2013:*





	

		
			
		

		
	
m


*December, 2013:*






*Plated:*







*May, 2014:*






*Plated:*






*October 2014 (Plated):*






*May, 2015:*







*Plated*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear I think the only way they get better it to dry age then smoke them! Smoked prime rib is one of our favorites too!


----------



## seenred (Apr 2, 2013)

Ya just can't beat Prime Rib!  The Bear-views killing me...now I gotta towel off my keyboard...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear I think the only way they get better it to dry age then smoke them! Smoked prime rib is one of our favorites too!


Thanks Sailor!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Ya just can't beat Prime Rib!  The Bear-views killing me...now I gotta towel off my keyboard...


Thanks Buddy!!!

I got that same keyboard problem!!!

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've only done one prime rib and that was in the oven a long time ago....

I'll have to throw a party one day and buy a nice prime rib, dry age it, and give it a reverse sear!

Can't wait!

Bill


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I can see you know how to make it. Looks great, all of them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I've only done one prime rib and that was in the oven a long time ago....
> 
> I'll have to throw a party one day and buy a nice prime rib, dry age it, and give it a reverse sear!
> 
> ...


Sounds Great!!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> Well I can see you know how to make it. Looks great, all of them!


Thanks Woodcutter!!

Bear


----------



## disturbed1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job Bear now I got to go to the store and get me some.Smoked my last one for Easter


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good! I'm due...No, OVER DUE!...JJ


----------



## disturbed1 (Apr 3, 2013)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chef willie (Apr 3, 2013)

Thx for the trip down memory lane....I remember each one of those threads...lol. My kinda slab too....at least 12 ounces....YUM. Now I'll have to find a chum to split a whole one with.....my last check at Cash & Carry was 6.39 a # for an Angus Prime in the bag.


----------



## grimm5577 (Apr 3, 2013)

They all look great bear!

You sure do like your potatoes and broccoli sides too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2013)

disturbed1 said:


> Great job Bear now I got to go to the store and get me some.Smoked my last one for Easter


Thanks Buddy!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good! I'm due...No, OVER DUE!...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

Go for it!!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Thx for the trip down memory lane....I remember each one of those threads...lol. My kinda slab too....at least 12 ounces....YUM. Now I'll have to find a chum to split a whole one with.....my last check at Cash & Carry was 6.39 a # for an Angus Prime in the bag.


Thanks Willie!!!

I don't know how you could have seen 5 of those. The only one I did while I was at SMF is the first one (October, 2011).

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2013)

Grimm5577 said:


> They all look great bear!
> 
> You sure do like your potatoes and broccoli sides too.


LOL---Yeah, they do seem to show up next to Prime Ribs quite often.

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (May 15, 2013)

holy holy holy mother of all that is deliciousness...!!!!........love prime rib!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  looks amazing bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> holy holy holy mother of all that is deliciousness...!!!!........love prime rib!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!!

Amen--Nothing beats a Prime Rib!!!

Bear


----------



## reinhard (May 15, 2013)

The only thing i can say is it cant get better than that!! That is how i like prime rib and it's almost painfull looking at the pics they are so good. Reinhard


----------



## mcgallimore (May 25, 2013)

YUM!
Thumbs Up
Bear.. Your setup for the ammps.. Do u have directions to that? I seen one pic of yours and it look like it was in a basket.. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> The only thing i can say is it cant get better than that!! That is how i like prime rib and it's almost painfull looking at the pics they are so good. Reinhard


Thank You Very Much Reinhard !!!

Nothing beats a good smoked Prime Rib!!

Bear


mcgallimore said:


> YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on which MES you have. Mine is an older model that has a pair of rods in the bottom, going from the chip burner assembly to the left wall.

I put mine on top of those rods.

The new MES doesn't have those rods, so I'm assuming it could go on the floor below the little water pan. Might have to raise it off the floor on something to get air flow.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore (May 25, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Very Much Reinhard !!!
> Nothing beats a good smoked Prime Rib!!
> 
> Bear
> ...



I bought the one like your Bear :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2013)

mcgallimore said:


> I bought the one like your Bear


OK, Then this is how I have my stuff:


----------



## barnold (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, stop it!  Yer makin' me hungry!!!


----------



## padronman (Jun 9, 2014)

Now that's just plain cruel!!!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2014)

I am once again Humbled by King Bear!













BEAR KING.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2014)

BArnold said:


> Oh, stop it!  Yer makin' me hungry!!!


Thank You!!

Check back in a day or 2, I'm adding 4 newer ones to the Calendar.

Bear


PadronMan said:


> Now that's just plain cruel!!!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> I am once again Humbled by King Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir SQWIB !!!

I Appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2015)

*UpDate:*

I finally had time to Update this thread.

I started with 6 Prime Ribs.

There are now a total of 11 Prime Ribs on this Thread. ------------>>>>Please go to the start of this thread.

Hope you enjoy,

Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> *UpDate:*
> 
> I finally had time to Update this thread.
> 
> ...


It was hard getting to this page, wow what a job Bear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lots of people owe you


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 18, 2015)

Pictures are worth a thousand words and your album is over the top. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gives us all a little more desire to do better.

Thanks for the great post.

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2015)

tropics said:


> It was hard getting to this page, wow what a job Bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Richie !!!!

Nothing beats a Smoked Prime Rib!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words and your album is over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry!!

It's funny how the best tasting Smoke (Smoked Prime Rib) is also the easiest thing to smoke!!!

Here's my favorite one (Step by Step):

*Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *   
Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Dang, Buddy, You just keep raising the bar,  Making the rest of us look bad  PR is my favorite, now I'll be dreaming all night.







Great Job as usual

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2015)

gary s said:


> Dang, Buddy, You just keep raising the bar,  Making the rest of us look bad  PR is my favorite, now I'll be dreaming all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Much, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

*UpDate:*

I finally had time to Update this thread.

I started with 6 Prime Ribs.

There are now a total of 12 Prime Ribs on this Thread. 

That's a full 12 month Calendar!!

>>>>Please go to the start of this thread to see them all.

Note: This is not a Step by Step Thread. This is just a "Look What I Did" Thread.

Hope you enjoy the Pics,

*Bear*

*PS: *You can find how I did some of these, by going to my "Step by Step" Index, through the link at the bottom of this and all my other posts:


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

Now that is a full Prime Rib Post     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 10, 2015)

And I can hardly afford Chicken . . .

Great post Bear. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> Now that is a full Prime Rib Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

I knew you'd like that new one I finally added to this calendar.

Step by Steps I add to my Index as quick as I can, but ones like this that are just nice to look at take awhile for me to get around to it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> And I can hardly afford Chicken . . .
> 
> Great post Bear. Thanks


Thanks Stan!!

I know what you mean---I save all year & then buy a bunch of Prime Rib when they go on Sale (usually Christmas Week).

Those have to last me the whole year, until the next Christmas.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 11, 2015)

Now , that's a dadgum good idea , now to find a way to get SWMBO to give me some money now and then and forget she did 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Later , Bear , and thanks (I think 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Now , that's a dadgum good idea , now to find a way to get SWMBO to give me some money now and then and forget she did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan!!

I've been buying them on Christmas week for 5 years now. The first couple years I paid $4.99 LB.

Each year they go up in price & I buy a little less than the year before.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2015)

*UpDate:*

I finally had time to Update this thread again

I started with 6 Prime Ribs.

I added some along the way, and today I just added one from July, 2015, and September of 2015, bringing the Total to 14 Smoked Prime Ribs in this collection.

>>>>Please go to the start of this thread to see them all.

Note: This is not a Step by Step Thread. This is just a "Look What I Did" Thread.

Hope you enjoy the Pics,

*Bear*

*PS:*  You can find how I did some of these, by going to my "Step by Step" Index, through the link at the bottom of this and any of my other posts:


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry, I just couldn't bring myself to look again, Makes me want PR too bad.

Always a winner my friend

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2015)

gary s said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't bring myself to look again, Makes me want PR too bad.
> 
> Always a winner my friend
> 
> Gary


LOL---I understand---It does the same thing to me too.

I'm tempted to pull & Smoke one of the 2 I have in my Freezer, and it just isn't quite time yet.

Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## briggy (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks great Bear, I'm trying my first for Christmas tomorrow and using your step-by-step as a guide.  Was it just me or did you IT temperature increase over time from a rare to a more medium/medium rare?   If so, which did you prefer?

Great posts as always, Merry Christmas!


----------



## hotfishtacos (Dec 25, 2015)

Great pictures Bear! I made one a few weeks ago following your step-by-step and it was outstanding.  I then went down and bought 6 more...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2015)

Briggy said:


> Looks great Bear, I'm trying my first for Christmas tomorrow and using your step-by-step as a guide.  Was it just me or did you IT temperature increase over time from a rare to a more medium/medium rare?   If so, which did you prefer?
> 
> Great posts as always, Merry Christmas!


Thanks Briggy!!

You're right---We at the Bear Den have evolved slightly on the IT over the last 15 Prime Ribs.

We started out liking about 137°, and didn't care for how chewy they were any lower, and tried a few more degrees at a time.

We found we liked the texture much better once we got to 139°.

However in the end we found that 144° was a bit too far, but between 140° and 142° gives us the beautiful Pink interior, yet isn't chewy at all, like raw meat. And the taste is Awesome! And actually we really only moved up about 3° to 5° overall.

Bear


hotfishtacos said:


> Great pictures Bear! I made one a few weeks ago following your step-by-step and it was outstanding.  I then went down and bought 6 more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Great Steve!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I really love hearing that---Makes my Day!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2016)

Looked again, It just doesn't get any better than that.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2016)

gary s said:


> Looked again, It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I love these Smoked Prime Ribs so much, even I have to stop & gaze, in between my Bi-Monthly Prime Rib Smokes.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (May 15, 2016)

Next time I see it on sale - im buying one and going to go for it


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Next time I see it on sale - im buying one and going to go for it


That's Great, TJ !!

You won't be sorry!

There's a whole bunch of them to choose from in my Step by Step Index (Below).

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 16, 2016)

There is:  _da Vinci, Salvador Dali, Rembrandt, van Gogh, Picasso  and Bear  his Prime Rib Pics belong right there with them._

_Had to come back and look again_

_Gary_


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

gary s said:


> There is:  _da Vinci, Salvador Dali, Rembrandt, van Gogh, Picasso  and Bear  his Prime Rib Pics belong right there with them._
> 
> _Had to come back and look again_
> 
> _Gary_


LOL------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 5, 2016)

OK - I have a 5# Prime rib

Ive cut the meat from the bone about 3/4 way thru, leaving meat connected to the back part of the bones. I was told that this will keep it from separating and overcooking?

Im going to cook at 225 for 5 hrs

I have a rub on there, salt pepper, garlic, oil, chili powder

Ill post pics.... I have to go and get butcher string ....I forgot it


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> OK - I have a 5# Prime rib
> 
> Ive cut the meat from the bone about 3/4 way thru, leaving meat connected to the back part of the bones. I was told that this will keep it from separating and overcooking?
> 
> ...


Sounds good, but if I leave the bones on I cut them almost off, so they're easy to cut off when done. You can also cut them all the way off, and tie them back on if you want to do it all together.

I would take it to your favorite Internal Temp, and not go by time.

Note:  It should only carry-over 5° or 6° when using 225° Smoker Temp.

Here's two---One with & one without a pan:

*Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)*


> > > > *Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *


Bear


----------



## remsr (Mar 14, 2017)

You can bore me all you want with those posts. You have reduced my vocabulary to Wow! 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2017)

REMSR said:


> You can bore me all you want with those posts. You have reduced my vocabulary to Wow!
> 
> Randy,


Thank You Randy!!

These ALL have Step by Steps that go with them, and some of them are in my    *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## beefmeister (May 15, 2017)

good lookin' PR's!!

Here is one I did, posted it here sometime ago but here it is again.

I brush mine with EVOO, then a heavy coating of:

Kosher Salt, Lawry's Season Salt, Cracked Black Pepper, touch of Garlic Powder, lots of Herbs de Provence and a touch of Cayenne Pepper, then in to the smoker to 118 to 120 internal.













CIMG0181_0770.JPG



__ beefmeister
__ Jan 5, 2014


















perfect.JPG



__ beefmeister
__ Jun 24, 2012


















CIMG0214_0803.JPG



__ beefmeister
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2017)

beefmeister said:


> good lookin' PR's!!
> 
> Here is one I did, posted it here sometime ago but here it is again.
> 
> ...


Looks Mighty Tasty, Beef !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I see you did this one in 2012--Beautiful PR !!

Just in case---If you want it to be Pink from Bark to Bark, drop it down from 250° to 220° Smoker Temp.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 15, 2017)

I didn't read through the whole thread , but July of 2013 ,, HUBBA ! HUBBA !  Steak house here  called  Kreis'  .  They specialize in prime rib , and you have some pics that look like it came out of their kitchen .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> I didn't read through the whole thread , but July of 2013 ,, HUBBA ! HUBBA !  Steak house here  called  Kreis'  .  They specialize in prime rib , and you have some pics that look like it came out of their kitchen .


Thank You Very Much!!

If you never had a Smoked Prime Rib, you gotta try one---They're so much better tasting than Restaurant Roasted PRs.

It's hard to believe the flavor when done in a 220° Smoker.

Bear


----------



## beefmeister (May 16, 2017)

Bear, would you reveal your rub for your beast's?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2017)

beefmeister said:


> Bear, would you reveal your rub for your beast's?
> 
> Thanks!!


The only thing I ever use on Prime Rib, Chuckies, or any other Beef is "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce", CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder---And Rarely a little Sea Salt.

Bear


----------



## catavalon21 (Dec 13, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> *Prime Rib Calendar: (My Favorite Smokes)*
> 
> This isn't a full calendar, but it's a couple pics of each of *My Last 6 Prime Rib Smokes.* *Plus 6 more new ones!!*
> 
> ...





mcgallimore said:


> I bought the one like your Bear :biggrin:


----------

